# DVR to Laptop copying?



## jbjr (May 2, 2007)

I have a VIP 622 DVR on my DishNetwork system. I want to know if I can take programs I recorded onto my DVR and burn them onto DVD using my laptop. I see the DVR has a usb connection in back so it seems I should be able to connect the two components, but don't know if I will need any special software to make it work. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Can't do it. What you record on the DVR is encrypted and protected. You can not do anything with it but playback. You can connect a DVDR or laptop with a capture card and play back the content in real time to record it but you can not directly copy the recorded program anywhere.

The only exception to that is if you have a PocketDish. With that you can copy SD only recordings to the PD device and playback from it. You can copy from that to a hard disk elsewhere but since it is encrypted you can't do anything with it except put it back on the PD for viewing. From the PD you can not even copy the recording back to the 622.


----------



## jbjr (May 2, 2007)

So I can connect my laptop if I put a capture card in it, or get a DVDR and play the program on it, then record? Thanks.



ChuckA said:


> Can't do it. What you record on the DVR is encrypted and protected. You can not do anything with it but playback. You can connect a DVDR or laptop with a capture card and play back the content in real time to record it but you can not directly copy the recorded program anywhere.
> 
> The only exception to that is if you have a PocketDish. With that you can copy SD only recordings to the PD device and playback from it. You can copy from that to a hard disk elsewhere but since it is encrypted you can't do anything with it except put it back on the PD for viewing. From the PD you can not even copy the recording back to the 622.


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

lets see.....i have recorded from my dvr off of my 501 & 510 with my powerbook... but i used a plextor convert pvr. i havent tried it on my 622...but i'm sure i can seeing as its simply recording the dvr programs from the tv..it captures the program on the tv coming from the dvr


----------



## CyberWhip (May 5, 2006)

Yes, you can record the "analog" out via composite cables or coax.

Remember, to record the HD composite out, for best quality, get an HD capture card that allows for composite RGB (3 wire video) input. Using coax or the single video cable will yield fair picture quality. I think most HD capture cards allow 3 component video input (and 2 audio, L/R input). There are some USB tv capture cards, although I don't know if any of those are HD.



jbjr said:


> So I can connect my laptop if I put a capture card in it, or get a DVDR and play the program on it, then record? Thanks.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Right. Any playback in real time can be recorded to an external device but you can not copy a recorded program off the 622 HDD onto another device.


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

yes elgato now does have a new capture system for hd.. unfortunately they have not yet made it compatible for mac.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I am considering getting one of the new DVD recorders that have s-video inputs and recording HD to an anamorphic widescreen SD DVD. I would playback the show on the 622 and then set the recorder to record from s-video. It is not HD but the best I can do I think.

Rick R


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

there are some DVD recorders with component video inputs. If I could find out which ones they are, I would go out and buy one in a heartbeat. Can you really record these with anamorphic widescreen?

The other issue with HD recording onto DVD is the audio. You will be limited to stereo audio, no multichannel or Dolby Digital. Even though the picture may be acceptable, the audio may be less so.


----------



## cutrock (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr.72 said:


> there are some DVD recorders with component video inputs. If I could find out which ones they are, I would go out and buy one in a heartbeat. Can you really record these with anamorphic widescreen?
> 
> The other issue with HD recording onto DVD is the audio. You will be limited to stereo audio, no multichannel or Dolby Digital. Even though the picture may be acceptable, the audio may be less so.


I have two methods for recording content off of my 622. Via the S-Video output, I can directly burn the recording in real time with my Accurian DVD/PVR. Or, I can transfer the program to my ReplayTV, then use DVArchive to transfer it to my computer as an mpeg2. The picture and sound quality are great, albeit dependent on the quality level I decide to choose during transfer, i.e. standard, MED, or Hi quality recording.

I don't get hung up on the fact that the program isn't being transferred via component. I just want to have the transfer ability, S-video totally suites my needs.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

After a couple abortive attempts using other capture hardware/software, I finally got something that works with my laptop running Vista. It's the Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-USB2. It took a couple calls to their tech support to get it working but now I am able to see the composite video output from TV2 on the 622. I'm looking forward to playing with it this weekend!


----------



## avs75 (Sep 27, 2006)

I've had great results capturing the HD content (as SD) from my Vip-622, and authoring to DVD. 

I feed the S-Video and composite audio outputs of the 622 to the inputs on my JVC HR-DVS3U (SVHS & miniDV Combo Deck). The deck is used for analog to digital conversion, and allows me to capture the source to PC on the fly via IEEE1394. I've also used a miniDV camcorder with Analog input or DV pass-thru, which worked in the same manner (not all have S-Video input). 

The captured file is 720x480 and is 4:3 (16:9 image horizontally squished). 
The DVD is authored as if it were 4:3. I then open the IFO file in IFOedit and change the aspect from 4:3 to 16:9.

Recently did the "Jewel - Soundstge" from RAVEHD. Looks fantastic, IMO.


----------



## loves2watch (Mar 27, 2006)

CyberWhip said:


> Yes, you can record the "analog" out via composite cables or coax.
> 
> Remember, to record the HD composite out, for best quality, get an HD capture card that allows for composite RGB (3 wire video) input. Using coax or the single video cable will yield fair picture quality. I think most HD capture cards allow 3 component video input (and 2 audio, L/R input). There are some USB tv capture cards, although I don't know if any of those are HD.


Composite and Component ARE NOT the same thing. Composite is all of the video signal on one coax cable while component separates cromanence, luminance and color. Component is the best for HD video because it is analog.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

I captured an episode of the Sopranos this weekend using the Hauppauge USB DVR. The documentation says that using MPEG1 (for VCD) uses .65g for an hour of video; however, my file came out to over 2 gig. Does the fact that the source I used was an HD recording make that difference even though I took it from the 622's TV2 analog out??


----------

